# Do I Need To Pull The Battery For The Winter?



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Is this a standard winterizing thing? Our temps here generally don't stay below freezing in the day time, but is it best just to pull them to avoid the swing in temps? I'm just trying to avoid pulling them so that when I go to visit the OB, I can open the slides. Just checking......


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Im a north of you and I have never pulled mine. I do check the water and keep them charged. I would say you would be fine.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

The worst thing for a battery is to sit for months without use. It will discharge and weaken over time. I pull mine out for the winter (last weekend) and keep it on my workbench, in the garage. That way, it is in a warmer environment and I can easily put it on a trickle charge once a month. If I could store my trailer at my house, I'd probably keep it in the trailer and leave the trailer plugged in, so the on-board charger will maintain it.

Mike


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Thoughts: taking the battery to your house and storing it in the garage or basement will be better for it. A trickle charge every 2 - 3 weeks should keep it topped off. Check the water level, too. 2 - 3 months of no discharge/charge on a battery definitely will shorten its life so I recommend taking it home if you can.

As for needing to move the slide, use your TV's power. Connect jumper cables from your TV to the + and - battery cables and you'll be good to go. Just be careful that the + cable and jumper clamp don't touch the frame. The sparking will be quite spectacular!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Weather or not you pull your Outback's battery, depends on how soon you would be willing to replace it. The worst thing for a battery is to sit without use for months, it dramatically shortens it's useful life. The reason for a battery tender: It excerisizes the battery; they're ~ $10 but a cheap investment to get a couple more years out of a $150 battery. 
The second worse thing is to let the battery freeze; battery acid will freeze and crack the battery housing. Freezing will cause 1 or more cells to go bad! Also; 1 bad cell = 1 trashed battery.
I have an interesting link for you; this guy has a great deal of useful and insightful info for all fellow RVers':
http://www.ccis.com/...nemeth/tech.htm
click on the link for the "12 volt side of life parts 1 & 2" His other articles and links are great too!

Hope to see you at the NE 2010 Summer Rally!!
Eric


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

OK, I picked up a trickle charger. Next time I go check on the OB, I'll grab the batts!


----------



## OutbackBrat (Oct 13, 2009)

Just Add Dirt said:


> Weather or not you pull your Outback's battery, depends on how soon you would be willing to replace it. The worst thing for a battery is to sit without use for months, it dramatically shortens it's useful life. The reason for a battery tender: It excerisizes the battery; they're ~ $10 but a cheap investment to get a couple more years out of a $150 battery.
> The second worse thing is to let the battery freeze; battery acid will freeze and crack the battery housing. Freezing will cause 1 or more cells to go bad! Also; 1 bad cell = 1 trashed battery.
> I have an interesting link for you; this guy has a great deal of useful and insightful info for all fellow RVers':
> http://www.ccis.com/...nemeth/tech.htm
> ...


Where can I bet a battery tender for 10$?

thx


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Ok, I'm convinced I need to bring in my two new Trojans for the winter. Is the Battery Tender Jr up for the task of maintaining the two 6v trojans or would the Plus be better. Also some here have stated that they only hook up the charger every couple of weeks or so. The BT website says it's ok to leave it hooked up constantly for long periods of time. Which is best or does it really matter?

Brad


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

OutbackBrat said:


> Where can I bet a battery tender for 10$?
> 
> thx


Here's one:
Harbor Freight


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I picked up a couple of the Harbor Freight float chargers a couple weeks ago for $4.99 each. I've seen them at $3.99 before. Just another reason to sign up for coupons by e-mail at www.harborfrieght.com


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

If'n you buy the cheapy float charger (Harbor Freight), dont' leave it on the batteries; you can hook the 6V trojans in a series and use the 12V float charger on them. The High $$ battery maintainers can be left on the batteries. I just hit mine with a charge about 1 time a month.
Eric


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

From the Progressive Dynamics website:

If your battery is partially discharged, the electrolyte in a lead acid battery may freeze. At a 40% state of charge, electrolyte will freeze if the temperature drops to approximately -16 degrees F. When a battery is fully charged the electrolyte will not freeze until the temperature drops to approximately -92 degrees F.

Progressive Dynamics website

If you can keep a good 3-stage charger hooked up all the time, you are fine leaving them in the TT. Otherwise, store them in the garage. But you still need to put a charge on them on a regular basis to keep them healthy. Batteries need some TLC to last.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

here is a great link to follow concerning batteries: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lead-acid_battery


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Try to remember safety when handling batteries. When I was 16 and in High School shop class a battery exploded in a kids face. He was not wearing any safety gear and if not for the hospital being right done the road would have been blinded for life. He was very lucky. I wear a face shield and gloves when I handle batteries. I have my battery in the OB,i just left it diconnected after charging it before winter storage. I don't dry camp very much so I will have to see how this winter affects it being outside. I will do a load test this spring and see where it is at. I'm betting it will be ok, just need a good charge.


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

russlg said:


> Try to remember safety when handling batteries.


x2

I wear safety glasses and gloves when doing battery maintenance. I got a little reminder recently of how strong battery acid is. I must have splashed some on my jacket the last time I had the covers off. My brown jacket developed some bright orange spots, then about a week later they turned into holes as the acid ate through the fabric. It's nasty stuff when it gets where it's not supposed to be.


----------

